# Grundsatzurteil: TV-Werbeblocker sind zulässig



## technofreak (25 Juni 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48588


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bundesgerichtshof in Karlsruhe hat am gestrigen Abend ein Urteil getroffen,
> das den Verkauf so genannter Werbeblocker ausdrücklich erlaubt. Der Kölner Privatsender RTL
> hatte gegen den Anbieter eines Geräts geklagt, das Werbeblöcke automatisch erkennt und auf
> einen werbefreien Sender umschaltet. Darin sah der werbefinanzierte Sender einen unlauteren
> ...


Die Parallele zu der Abmahnaktion gegen AntiVir ist frappierend,  es ist schon abenteuerlich,
was hierzulande versucht wird , den Verbraucher gegen seinen Willen mit Müll zu "beglücken" ...
Wobei in USA auch bereits dagegen Sturm gelaufen wird , bei Digitalrecordern die Werbung automatisch 
bei der Aufnahme auszublenden

tf


----------



## Counselor (26 Juni 2004)

RTL prüft mittlerweile den Gang vor das BVerfG. Man fühlt sich in der Rundfunkfreiheit verletzt, da man angeblich existentiell in seinen Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten gefährdet sei.

Der Hersteller des Werbeblockers nimmt derweil die Produktion für das Weihnachtsgeschäft auf.


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Juni 2004)

Lustig. Irgendwie war doch von Anfang an klar, das kein Wettbewerbsverstoß vorliegen kann, da der Blockerhersteller ja keinen Content vertreibt, wie die Sender.
Da ist lediglich der Kundenkreis deckungsgleich, aber es gibt keine konkurrierenden Produkte.
Da das manuelle wegzappen in Werbepausen ja legal ist, sehe ich auch nicht, warum das automatische Wegzappen in Übereinstimmung mit dem Zuschauerwunsch irgendwo fernlegal™ sein sollte.

MfG
L.


----------



## technofreak (26 Juni 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Da das manuelle wegzappen in Werbepausen ja legal ist, sehe ich auch nicht,
> warum das automatische Wegzappen in Übereinstimmung mit dem Zuschauerwunsch irgendwo fernlegal™ sein sollte.



Alles was zu "Geschäftsschädigung" führen könnte , wird versucht auf dem Weg der
 angeblichen Illegalität zu bekämpfen, die Parallelen zu dem Dialerwarnfunktionenabmahntheater
zu   AntiVir( H+BEDV)  sind unübersehbar.

Dabei wurde über den Weg der angeblichen Diskriminierung versucht , den Softwarehersteller 
 in die Knie zu zwingen.


----------



## scrat007 (26 Juni 2004)

Tja, ich bin soweit das ich seit Monaten keinen Sender mehr einschalte, kommt was gutes wird es von Werbung verstümmelt, geschnitten und unterbrochen. 95 % der Sendungen sind aber von Haus aus Schrott, da lohnt der Strom nicht den man zum ansehen braucht. Die Privaten Fernsehsender haben etwas geschafft was sich manch anderer wünscht, ich schalte die Flimmerkiste nicht mehr ein. Nachrichten gibt es in der Zeitung und im Internet, und Unterhaltung ist auch ein gutes Buch oder eine gute DVD. Die DVD kann ich wenigstens sehen wenn ich will, ohne Werbung, und schon lange bevor sie bei Premiere oder im freien Fernsehen läuft, und Bücher kannich auch mit in die Badewanne nemen.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (27 Juni 2004)

Endlich mal ein Lichtblick, denn wohin man Schaut, seriöse Geschäftsgebaren ohne Klagen "bis zum Letzten", oder Rechtsauslegung hart am Rande der Legalität und Reale Gegenwerte werden so selten wie 6er im Lotto.
Fehlt bloß noch das der Hersteller von "Berliner Luft" gegen die wettbewerbswidrige, unentgeldlich Bereitstellung von Luft durch die Erde klagen...  :3d: 

bsw. Laut Heise soll ja jetzt in Amerika durch die Hintertür auch die Herstellung von Kopiermöglichkeiten/Geräten Gesetzlich beschänkt werden.   

Die Spinnen die ...

gruß Ralf


----------



## Counselor (27 Juni 2004)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlt bloß noch das der Hersteller von "Berliner Luft" gegen die wettbewerbswidrige, unentgeldlich Bereitstellung von Luft durch die Erde klagen...  :3d:


Nicht weit weg von mir baut ein Landwirt Zuckerrüben an. Er behauptet auf einem Schild, dass der dabei je Rübe nebenbei einen Kubikmeter Luft herstelle. Damit wäre eine Wettbewerbssituation gegeben


----------



## wazi (27 Juni 2004)

Ich finde das BGH-Urteil ausgezeichnet!

Diese ganzen geistötenden Werbe-Orgien nehmen einfach überhand und die sinnbefreiten Werbe-Typen ersinnen immer neue Methoden, wie sie, trotz dagegenstehender Gesetze und Gerichtsurteile, die Leute bombardieren und betrommeln können.

Gut dass der BGH die Werbe-Typen mal zusammengeschoben hat   

Gruß wazi 8)


----------



## Dino (27 Juni 2004)

@wazi

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das mit dem Werbeterror genauso. Wenn Du heutzutage einmal Ruhe vor Werbung haben willst, musst Du Dich schon aufs stille Örtchen zurückziehen...

DAS NERVT!

Aber eines sollten wir nicht vergessen:
Die Werbung finanziert das Programm und die Qualität desselben dürfte proportional mit den Werbeeinnahmen steigen oder fallen. Ob die aktuelle Programm-Qualität insbesondere der Privaten nun in einem vertetbaren Verhältnis zum Werberummel steht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich selbst habe da zwar meine Probleme, aber gleichzeitig denke ich, dass uns mit der Verringerung des Werbe-Volumens auch einiges entgehen würde. Beispiel:

Formel 1
Die Übertragungsrechte dürften recht teuer sein. Wahrscheinlich so teuer, dass sie bei weniger Werbung kaum noch bezahlbar wären. Ende vom Lied: Null F1 in TV anymore!
Wenn ich mir da allerdings die letzte F1-Übertragung in Erinnerung rufe... das war hart am Rande der Unerträglichkeit.


----------



## drboe (27 Juni 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eines sollten wir nicht vergessen:
> Die Werbung finanziert das Programm und die Qualität desselben dürfte proportional mit den Werbeeinnahmen steigen oder fallen.


Es ist wohl eher so, dass das Programm Beiwerk des Geschäftszweckes ist mit Werbung Einnahmen zu erzielen. Das diese "Finanzierung" nun vorhanden ist berechtig m. E. nicht zu der Annahme, jeder, der das Programm einschaltet, wäre dadurch verpflichtet sich auch die Werbung anzusehen. Und von daher fand ich die Klage stets abenteuerlich. Wenn ich mir ein Geschäftsmodell ausdenke, das nicht auf Dauer tragfähig ist, dann kann ich nicht den Justizapparat um Hilfe bitten. Man stelle sich einmal vor, die Besitzer von Pferdedroschken hätten mit ähnlichen Argumenten wie der Sender die Einführung des Automobils, Reedereien und Bahnen die der Flugzeuge verhindert, Buchhaltungsfirmen und Buchhalter die der Computer, Kinobetreiber die des Fernsehens, Telefonisten den Selbstwähldienst usw. usf. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Dino (27 Juni 2004)

Baschd scho! Normalerweise regelt so etwas der Markt! Wenn die TV-Sender den Bogen überspannen, sind irgendwann die Zuschauer wech! Und wo keine Zuschauer mehr sind, treibt auch keiner Werbung.
Für mich selbst kann ich z.B. sagen, dass ich inzwischen äußerst fernsehmüde geworden bin. TV findet bei mir so gut wie nicht mehr statt. Da sind nur noch vereinzelte Sendungen, die ich mir wirklich antue. F1 ist so ein Beispiel. Aber ob ich das noch lange mitmache, ist fraglich.
Im Übrigen nützt mir ein solches Gerät, um das es in dem Verfahren ging, auch nicht allzu viel. Ich sehe dann zwar keine Werbung, aber die F1-Übertragung sehe ich in der Zeit auch nicht mehr.

Ein Vergleich mit Internetseiten drängt sich auf. Viele Webseiten bieten wertvolle Informationen und anderes kostenlos an. Da stellen Idealisten ihr Wissen und Können anderen zur Verfügung, so wie es wohl das ursprüngliche Wesen des INet vorgibt. Aber sie haben auch Kosten. Ich weiß selbst aus ureigenster Erfahrung, was der Betrieb eines Servers kostet. Nee, die Arbeit, die ich in meine Webseiten reingesteckt habe, will ich gar nicht bezahlt haben. Das betrachte ich mal als Hobby und die eine oder andere Reaktion von Usern ist Belohnung genug. Aber die Serverkosten...aua...die würde ich schon gerne zumindest teilweise wieder einspielen.
Das eine oder andere (dezente) Werbebanner am Rande kann da hilfreich sein. Zu dumm, wenn User durch Überbeanspruchung bereits im Vorfeld von Werbung die Nase voll haben und mit Webwasher die kleine Nebenfinanzierung ad absurdum führen.
OK, ich habe für mich eine andere Lösung gefunden, indem ich mit einem kleinen Webshop ein paar Euronen einfahre. Aber auch das ist natürlich so etwas wie Werbung, denn irgendwo auf meinen Seiten muss ich schließlich auch mal auf meinen Shop hinweisen. Aber das dann so dezent wie möglich...
Andere - eigentlich sehr gute Seiten - besuche auch ich schlicht und ergreifend deshalb nicht mehr, weil mir deren Werbung entschieden zu agressiv ist. Wenn man schon soweit geht, dass die eigentlichen Inhalte durch die Werbung solange verdeckt werden, bis man draufgeklickt oder eben den versteckten x-Button gefiunden hat, ist es mit meinem Verständnis vorbei. Und da gibt es durchaus noch viele Beispiele für nervige Werbeformen auf Webseiten.


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Lustig. Irgendwie war doch von Anfang an klar, das kein Wettbewerbsverstoß vorliegen kann, da der Blockerhersteller ja keinen Content vertreibt, wie die Sender.


Wenn jemand etwas macht, das einen Gewerbetreibenden Schaden zufügen kann, so kann dieser nach meinem Kenntnisstand Unterlassung verlangen. "Eingriff in den eingerichteten Gewerbebetrieb" heißt das IIRC. Aber IANAL.


----------



## Stalker2002 (27 Juni 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich ist das Gerät "nur" eine Zapp-Finger-Prothese, die selber keinen Sender schädigen kann, da damit lediglich der erklärte Wunsch des Zuschauers umgesetzt wird. Wo soll das bitte eine andere Auswirkung haben, als das manuelle Zappen? Händisches ausblenden der Werbung wird ja auch nicht als Wettbewerbsverstoß geahndet.

Oder ist ein Küchenmixer etwa eine Werkzeug zum Wettbewerbsverstoß gegenüber Sprühsahneherstellern?

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2004)

Wie das in dem konkreten Fall begründet wurde entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Meine Ausführung war eher allgemein.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Dino schrieb:

>>>>>Baschd scho! Normalerweise regelt so etwas der Markt! Wenn die TV-Sender den Bogen überspannen, sind irgendwann die Zuschauer wech! Und wo keine Zuschauer mehr sind, treibt auch keiner Werbung. 
Für mich selbst kann ich z.B. sagen, dass ich inzwischen äußerst fernsehmüde geworden bin. TV findet bei mir so gut wie nicht mehr statt. Da sind nur noch vereinzelte Sendungen, die ich mir wirklich antue. F1 ist so ein Beispiel. Aber ob ich das noch lange mitmache, ist fraglich. <<<<<

Da ging es mir genauso, so dass ich schon vor vielen Jahren die Konsequenzen gezogen habe. Mit dem Aufkommen der Privat-Sender kam auch der Kommerz. Zu Anfang habe ich das noch halbwegs ertragen aber im Laufe der Zeit wurde es mir immer mehr zuwider. Es gibt praktisch keine werbefreien Filme und Radiosendungen mehr, ausser bei einigen Programmen der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender. Auf diese beschränke ich mich mittlerweile. Die ganzen agressiven und getösigen, geisttötenden Werbe-Orgien schrecken mich nur noch ab. Eine Qual für meine Nerven.

Dino schrieb:

>>>>>. Ich weiß selbst aus ureigenster Erfahrung, was der Betrieb eines Servers kostet. Nee, die Arbeit, die ich in meine Webseiten reingesteckt habe, will ich gar nicht bezahlt haben. Das betrachte ich mal als Hobby und die eine oder andere Reaktion von Usern ist Belohnung genug. Aber die Serverkosten...aua...die würde ich schon gerne zumindest teilweise wieder einspielen. 
Das eine oder andere (dezente) Werbebanner am Rande kann da hilfreich sein. Zu dumm, wenn User durch Überbeanspruchung bereits im Vorfeld von Werbung die Nase voll haben und mit Webwasher die kleine Nebenfinanzierung ad absurdum führen. <<<<<

Ich habe meinen PC in eine Anti-Werbe-Festung verwandelt, bei dem Tracking-Cookies und -Pixel, Spy- und Adware der Werbe-Fuzzis und jegliche Art von Flash-Werbung und sonstige Gedöhnsereien keinerlei Chancen mehr hat.

Ende der 80er Jahre habe ich beobachtet, wie der ganze Werbe-Terror zunahm. Ich bekam zunehmend mehr Werbe-Post und die ersten Werbe-Telefonanrufe. Ganze Drückerkolonnen wanderten in kurzer Abfolge in meiner damaligen Wohngegend herum. Das wurde dann zunehmend lästig und ich habe erstmals über eine gezielte Abwehr nachgedacht.
Nach vielem Herumprobieren habe ich mir im Laufe der Zeit ein gut funktionierendes Konzept entwickelt.

Da diese Banausen leider SEHR lernresistent sind und keine Rücksicht auf Bitten und Hinweise um Verschonung nehmen, wurde ich ebenso hart,  heftig und unnachgiebig denen gegenüber. 

Dino schrieb:

>>>>>Andere - eigentlich sehr gute Seiten - besuche auch ich schlicht und ergreifend deshalb nicht mehr, weil mir deren Werbung entschieden zu agressiv ist. Wenn man schon soweit geht, dass die eigentlichen Inhalte durch die Werbung solange verdeckt werden, bis man draufgeklickt oder eben den versteckten x-Button gefiunden hat, ist es mit meinem Verständnis vorbei. Und da gibt es durchaus noch viele Beispiele für nervige Werbeformen auf Webseiten<<<<<

Ich fahre z.B. jeden Tag mit Zug und S-Bahn zur Arbeit und steige am Münchener Hauptbahnhof um.
An den S-Bahnhöfen wurden in den letzten 2 Jahren eine grosse Anzahl neuer, beleuchteter Doppel-Werbetafeln aufgestellt, wo vorher nur einige wenige standen. Im Bahnhofsgebäude sind seit etwa 3 Monaten ständig irgendwelche Adressdatensammler mit Gewinnspielen zugange und die Leute stopfen denen freiwillig zu Dutzenden ihre Daten in den Hals. 
Und weil es immer noch mehr als genügend Naivlinge gibt, funktioniert das System auch weiterhin.

So habe ich in meinem Home absolut werbeterrorfreie Zone und ich fühle mich viel wohler.


Dr.Boe schrieb:

>>>>>Es ist wohl eher so, dass das Programm Beiwerk des Geschäftszweckes ist mit Werbung Einnahmen zu erzielen. Das diese "Finanzierung" nun vorhanden ist berechtig m. E. nicht zu der Annahme, jeder, der das Programm einschaltet, wäre dadurch verpflichtet sich auch die Werbung anzusehen. Und von daher fand ich die Klage stets abenteuerlich. Wenn ich mir ein Geschäftsmodell ausdenke, das nicht auf Dauer tragfähig ist, dann kann ich nicht den Justizapparat um Hilfe bitten. Man stelle sich einmal vor, die Besitzer von Pferdedroschken hätten mit ähnlichen Argumenten wie der Sender die Einführung des Automobils, Reedereien und Bahnen die der Flugzeuge verhindert, Buchhaltungsfirmen und Buchhalter die der Computer, Kinobetreiber die des Fernsehens, Telefonisten den Selbstwähldienst usw. usf. 

M. Boettcher<<<<<

So sehe ich das auch.

Gruss wazi


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Andere - eigentlich sehr gute Seiten - besuche auch ich schlicht und ergreifend deshalb nicht mehr, weil mir deren Werbung entschieden zu agressiv ist. Wenn man schon soweit geht, dass die eigentlichen Inhalte durch die Werbung solange verdeckt werden, bis man draufgeklickt oder eben den versteckten x-Button gefiunden hat, ist es mit meinem Verständnis vorbei. Und da gibt es durchaus noch viele Beispiele für nervige Werbeformen auf Webseiten.



Schlimmer sind die, die prüfen, ob man Adblocker wie den Mozilla Adblock/Popup-Blocker benutzt und dann schlicht und ergreifend nichts anzeigen. Da habe ich mich aber auch schon an den Informationsverzicht gewöhnt.


----------



## wazi (1 Juli 2004)

>>>>>Schlimmer sind die, die prüfen, ob man Adblocker wie den Mozilla Adblock/Popup-Blocker benutzt und dann schlicht und ergreifend nichts anzeigen. Da habe ich mich aber auch schon an den Informationsverzicht gewöhnt.<<<<<

Die Seiten sind dann sowieso nix wert und die will ich auch nicht sehen.
Genauso wenn Seiten nur mit eingeschalteten JavaScript zugänglich sind. In vielen Fällen nur Werbe-Schrott mit Tracking-Gerümpel= Prädikat: sinnlos & überflüssig

Gruß wazi


----------

